# Black Jaguar Spotted !!!!



## doates (Sep 10, 2007)

Now I have debated long and hard on whether or not to post this sighting. And if I had seen it I probably wouldn't but since it was my father I am going to go ahead and let him take the heat. i was talking to dad the other day and somehow the topic of these cats came up. He said and I qoute" I was heading home(Hamilton,GA. Lake Harding Area)  around 12:00-12:30am and was about 1or2 miles from "The Store" when a big dark colored cat jumped from the left side of the road and landed on the right. It cleared the road in one jump.He said its tail was at least 3ft. long . It stood there for a minute and then jogged into the brush. He told me that other than his wife I was the only other one he had told, because he was afraid that people would think he was crazy. So what do you think it was? I believe him, for the simple fact that he wouldn't be pulling my leg because he really doesn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 10, 2007)

He saw what he said he saw. Is that Lumpkin, GA, or Lumpkin County, GA?
Sue


----------



## doates (Sep 10, 2007)

lumpkin,ga


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

Whoa! That's getting even closer to Piney Grove Farm!Oh, I see, it happened near Hamilton, GA.  That's a bit farther up the road than Lumpkin is. Thanks for sharing,
Sue


----------



## NickW (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder if it was darker cause it was at 12:30 AM? Regardless, thats a long jump!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

NickW said:


> I wonder if it was darker cause it was at 12:30 AM? Regardless, thats a long jump!



Maybe it's learned the dangers of the road....
Jaquars have spots, right? So rather than a black jaquar, it must have been a black panther, doncha think?
Sue


----------



## johnston3429 (Sep 11, 2007)

We live in Douglasville and my husband said he saw the same type of thing 6-7 months ago.  I researced it online and could not find any info stating we had any type of panther, etc. in our area, so I just let it go. I thought he was crazy...hahah  not really


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> He saw what he said he saw.



Exactly.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> He saw what he said he saw.
> Sue



Someone just told me that my statement could be taken either way. Let me clarify it: I believe that he saw a black panther.
Sue


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

Should have kept that one in the family.lol . Seriously i saw a panther onceIt didn't quite make the jump accross the road but was still fast. I also had a witness. This was in about 1988. But they don't exist in ga so i guess were all crazy. Right?


----------



## R G (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought Jaguar was a fancy British sports car, and a panther was a black Cougar.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Maybe it's learned the dangers of the road....
> Jaquars have spots, right? So rather than a black jaquar, it must have been a black panther, doncha think?
> Sue



Google black panther. They have dark spots too.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Go to a zoo and look at them close up and you can see their spots, but at a distance they appear solid black.,


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 23, 2007)

My Brother-in-Law was hiking on Pine Mountain last week, and came around a bend in the trail and surprised a "large black cat", as large as a black lab dog, with a tail about three feet long. It ran down the hill and out of sight. He is a very serious person, and never tells tall tales.But we don't have them in Georgia, now, do we?


----------



## V2500Inspector (Dec 17, 2007)

My wife and I saw one in Salem Alabama. Just across the river from Columbus Georgia. It came through the edge of our back yard. When it saw us it laid down about 50 yards from us. When I stood up it ran. Never saw it again. Neighbors said I was crazy but we saw what we saw. Panther, no doubt.


----------



## jflog (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw one in Hogansville Ga a couple of years ago. Sounds just like what your dad described.  We do have them here in Ga. but I believe they are far and few between (right now)


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 17, 2007)

jflog: Don't dare let the flock know what you saw!!


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I was going to let this pass but it has been on my mind a few days now, the other morning while in the tree stand(0735) about 25 feet up I heard a loud commotion  coming through the woods. I look over and it is a Large Black Cat chasing something. He was about 20 yards out. Now I’m not saying it was a panther, it looked like a large house cat.  I just don’t know.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 17, 2007)

*Black JAG*

A friend owns one but its too small and hard to work on..


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 17, 2007)

Pretty big black cat in the  dec.  GON  climbing up the side of a feeder and guys on our lease claim they have seen one a couple times in the past year or two an we are in north meriwether.....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 18, 2007)

"I'm sorry.  I didn't mean to interupt your Black Panther Party."


----------



## rockpile317 (Aug 28, 2011)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> "I'm sorry.  I didn't mean to interupt your Black Panther Party."




hahahahahaha


----------



## gaspur1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jaguars can be spotted or solid looking black with black spots ; but their tracks are all jaguars; which is different from Mountain Lions, panthers, ect.


----------



## chewy32 (Aug 28, 2011)

If yall see it again shoot it and post it on here


----------



## gaspur1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like "NickW" posted a jaguar track in this thread. Your dad saw a jaguar if it was black. Sometimes the body will appear to be solid black ,made up of rosettes with a lighter face where the rosettes stand out more. They all have jaguar tracks. Males tend to have hugh home ranges of 50 square miles that overlap several females. They are here and they are intelligent.


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 16, 2011)

If they are gonna survive here there better be a bunch...one comes near me its DRT.


----------



## dick7.62 (Sep 16, 2011)

chewy32 said:


> If yall see it again shoot it and post it on here



If I get a chance to kill a black panther I'm going to do it.  I'm only going to show it to 2 people.  I'll take it over to Throwback so he can see it and then take it to Nick so he can cook it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 16, 2011)

dick7.62 said:


> If I get a chance to kill a black panther I'm going to do it.  I'm only going to show it to 2 people.  I'll take it over to Throwback so he can see it and then take it to Nick so he can cook it.



I'll fire up the grill!


----------



## gaspur1 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not worth going to jail over and all the legal cost too. I wouldn't do because the news will get out sooner or later.


----------



## dick7.62 (Sep 18, 2011)

gaspur1 said:


> It's not worth going to jail over and all the legal cost too. I wouldn't do because the news will get out sooner or later.





dick7.62 said:


> If I get a chance to kill a black panther I'm going to do it.  I'm only going to show it to 2 people.  I'll take it over to Throwback so he can see it and then take it to Nick so he can cook it.



 I guess I will have to go show Ol'Red too.  He said he would pay the fine, bail me out and get me a lawyer.

Original quote by Ol'Red: Don't care...They're aren't any black cats in GA...period. It doesn't matter what somebody "thinks" they saw. Prove it.....I will gladly pay the fine, bail you out of jail, and hire the attorney to represent you in court if you decide to shoot one. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Nov 4, 2011)

He may have seen a panther but not a black panther. Genectically impossible but still cool to see anyy panther. We have a farm on the Ga. Fla. Line and I have seen one there about ten years ago. We have 10 cameras on 1000 acres never had a pic of one.


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 10, 2011)

My cousin and I saw one in Atkinson County back in 88 or 89 near the Alapaha River. My oldest brother. had a large cat follow him down a two path road to the river along the same time. He never saw him, but he had one of those "something is watching me" feelings. We went back fishing the next morning and found cat tracks in his footprints. They were good sized prints. They could have been a very large bobcats, but cat prints nevertheless.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw an albino panther last week!

T


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw a pink panther just the other night.........


----------



## Gary Mercer (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw a blonde panther at Starbucks in Peachtree City today.  (Or was that a cougar?)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw the Carolina Panthers on TV a time or two.


----------



## RNC (Dec 12, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I saw a pink panther just the other night.........



.....


----------



## Ballplayer (Dec 13, 2011)

If they don't exist, how/why is it illegal to kill one ? Curious


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 31, 2011)

What about Ole' Red Palmer,s Place? is it still there? He had all sorts of critters out there in the 70,s and 80,s. maybe one escaped.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> If they don't exist, how/why is it illegal to kill one ? Curious



because the law says so.


T


----------



## RNC (Dec 31, 2011)

Throwback said:


> because the law says so.
> 
> 
> T


  that does it for me


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 31, 2011)

Jaguars are protected under the CITES treaty.  If I am not mistaken they are covered under the endangered species act also.  I know it is illegal to import any part of a jaguar without going through all of the paper work to show it was legally obtained (CITES).


----------

